# muscle pain



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been without my synthroid for 11 days and I am 4 days into my LID. My leg muscles have been aching. Has anyone else had these symptoms? I know that my calcium and potassium levels are ok.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

What is LID? If you aren't taking your meds, it is no wonder you are having achey muscles. Your levels are probably off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> What is LID? If you aren't taking your meds, it is no wonder you are having achey muscles. Your levels are probably off.


When it comes to medical, I don't favor acronyms. LOL!! LID (and I did not know this either) is Low Iodine Diet in prep for RAIU or surgery.


----------

